# Show wildcamping spots you like



## Kalleiviken

This is a favorite of mine.  Nunnedalen Öland.  No service but toilet and latrine emptying at a rest area 2 km away. And for free.


----------



## Kalleiviken

Here's another one. I had hoped that more people would share their spots. Rest area Brahehus with diesel filling station, restaurants, well-cleaned toilets, rest area furniture, beautiful views of Lake Vättern and paths for walking. Great place to stop if you are driving the E4. Can be a bit noisy many trucks. Free.









						Brahehus - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Trotter

Please don’t take this as a fact. But good locations in the Uk are hard to find, and if the general public are made aware, very soon get spoiled. Therefore we do tend to keep the better sites to ourselves. Not everyone takes their rubbish home with them. Witness the bags marked McDonalds thrown on grass verges. Not a pretty sight


----------



## jacquigem

Getting that way in Spain too


----------



## Kalleiviken

Ok I understand, Sweden does not then have as many people as the UK per square kilometer.  UK 267 / square kilometer Sweden 23 / square kilometer.  So I understand the problems.  In our country there are plenty of wildcamping spots everywhere except around the citys.  There are more good places on the east coast from Ystad up to near Stockholm.  In Stockholm, it is a little more problematic to find places that cost nothing.  There it is better to find a campsite, for example Klubbensborgs camping and hostel beautifully located by Lake Mälaren.
In northern Sweden, it is no problem at all to find wonderful wildcamping spots everywhere.
Do you want more wildcamping favorites?


----------



## Trotter

Kalleiviken said:


> Do you want more wildcamping favorites?


I can't answer for everyone, only the majority, LOL. 
Yes please!


----------



## Wully

I like the look of this place we should put it on the POIs. Looks a great place for a meet.


----------



## Kalleiviken

Kåseberga with Ale Stenar.  The local table tennis club has arranged a place for motorhomes and caravans.  It costs 140 SEK / day or about 11 pounds.  Service: water, toilet, shower and a few electrical outlets.  Nice place where you support the youth activities in the table tennis club.  A walk up to the iron age site near the beach is recommended.  Archaeologists are debating what the purpose of the site is.








						Ale's Stones - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Trotter

Wully said:


> I like the look of this place we should put it on the POIs. Looks a great place for a meet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 96765


It’s far too steep for anyone without hydraulic levellers  . And as it’s my home, it’s a nice place to visit, but I wouldn’t want to live there.


----------



## saxonborg

Kalleiviken said:


> Ok I understand, Sweden does not then have as many people as the UK per square kilometer.  UK 267 / square kilometer Sweden 23 / square kilometer.  So I understand the problems.  In our country there are plenty of wildcamping spots everywhere except around the citys.  There are more good places on the east coast from Ystad up to near Stockholm.  In Stockholm, it is a little more problematic to find places that cost nothing.  There it is better to find a campsite, for example Klubbensborgs camping and hostel beautifully located by Lake Mälaren.
> In northern Sweden, it is no problem at all to find wonderful wildcamping spots everywhere.
> Do you want more wildcamping favorites?


Most definitely keep the wildcamping spots coming.


----------



## Kalleiviken

Bläsinge Harbor, nice place on Öland's east side.  There are two places here a meadow and the harbor.  Service toilet, electricity, shower, latrine emptying.  Cost 100: - about 8 pounds.


----------



## witzend

Kalleiviken said:


> In northern Sweden, it is no problem at all to find wonderful wildcamping spots everywhere.
> Do you want more wildcamping favorites?


Yes Please looks wonderful and Thanks for what you've posted up to date we both enjoy the pics and look forward to when / if we can ever travel again Sweden's on the list now


----------



## barryd

These are all my favourites from the Scottish Isles to the Pyrenees and the Med.


----------



## trevskoda

A large open flat spot in Donegal above Quigleys point looking over to Magiligan in N Ireland.


----------



## Kalleiviken

From Wiki.
*Stora Alvaret* (Swedish: [ˈstǔːra ˈâlːvarɛt]; "the Great Alvar") is an alvar, a barren limestone terrace, in the southern half of the island of Öland, Sweden. Stora Alvaret is a dagger shaped expanse almost 40 kilometres (25 mi) long and about 10 kilometres (6 mi) at the widest north end. The area of this formation exceeds 260 square kilometres (100 sq mi), making it the largest such expanse in Europe and comprising over one fourth of the land area of the island.

And for free!
The road is not very busy so you can sleep without disturbing noise.  At night you can study the stars without disturbing light.  In the spring, orchids grow in large numbers on the calcareous soil.


----------



## Kalleiviken

And a last place in Värmland.  Rämmen's church, very beautiful place on a  peninsula? at lake Näsrämmen.  You can stand on a large parking lot 50m from the church.  No service but for free.


----------



## Kalleiviken

Scotland
No wildcamping but a great place to visit and I am convinced that you have a suitable place nearby.  My wife Gunilla and my brother-in-law visited the place sometime in the late 80's.. 1989.









Nice couple we met on the parking, before we started our walk. They offered coffee and sponge cake.


----------



## Kalleiviken

A memory from Sandwood Bay.  We found a bird skull and a beautifully shaped piece of wood on the beach.  When we got home we asked a silversmith to make a plate with an inscription.  Have any of you been there?


----------



## Kalleiviken

Bårby Borg, an ancient ringfort from the Iron Age.  Only remnants of the outer wall remain.  To the west, the fort is protected by a natural slope.  Service at Bårby Borg parking is a dry toilet. Free

If you want to see a rebuilt ancient ringfort, a visit to Eketorps Borg is recommended, where there are houses in the Iron Age style, pigs, sheep and chickens. If you click on the top right, you can get the text in English.








						Eketorps Borg
					

Eketorps borg är Sveriges enda helt undersökta och återuppbyggda fornborg, med hus från både järnålder och medeltid. Den ligger vackert mitt i Ölands världsarv alldeles intill den nationella vandringsleden Mörbylångaleden. Kom och prova på bl.a. bågskytte, brödbak, forntida hantverk, kamplekar…




					www.eketorpsborg.se


----------



## Silver sprinter

Thanks for posts and pics. Love looking and reading them. Keep them coming. Thanks gerry


----------



## Kalleiviken

Djulö Kvarn, just south of Katrineholm.  A place we often rested at and sometimes stood overnight when we drove from Öland to Västerås to visit relatives.  Service toilet.  The road is quite close so there may be some noise.  There has been a water-powered mill by the rapids.


----------



## Kalleiviken

Sandby Borg, an Iron Age fort on eastern Öland.  Archaeologists have examined the site and found that the fort was raided and all residents have been slaughtered and left at the site.  No service but a quiet and nice place, free.


			https://www.sandbyborg.se/en/home/


----------



## Kalleiviken

Sala Silver Mine, located in the small town of Sala north of Västerås. There is a parking space without service. Toilets can be accessed at a nearby café. The place is free of charge.









						Sala Silvergruva
					

I åtminstone 500 år bröts silver i Sala Silvergruva, Sveriges i särklass silverrikaste gruva i historisk tid. Den här historien vill vi på olika sätt berätta för just dig! Varmt välkommen!




					www.salasilvergruva.se


----------



## Kalleiviken

Sandviks Camping on southwestern Öland has a motorhome parking close to Kalmarsund.  There is no electricity on the beach but all other service.  Cost SEK 150 or about 12 pounds.  Beautiful location with nice walking paths.  Many bird watchers spend the night here and visit the Eckelsudde bird and seal reserve which is close by.




__





						Eckelsudde | Öland
					

Paradise for birds and seals Along with Beijershamn, Eckelsudde is a prime location along Öland’s west coast for resting and migrating birds, as well as being the home of a colony of 50-80 harbour seals. This equates to a quarter of the harbour seals in the waters of Kalmar Sound. The colony...




					visitoland.com
				









You can see an eagle in the background.




Exhausted bird watchers!


----------



## trevskoda

And there is me thinking Sweden was full of wooden houses forests and big tall blond birds that could sing well.


----------



## Kalleiviken

There is a lot of forest in Sweden. I remember when I had applied for a job as head of a machine workshop in Lidhult, a small village in the middle of the forest where everyone was free during the moose hunt. When we drove home, my wife was quiet until we reached Kalmarsund and she could see the sea. Then she said "there was a lot of forest". I did not take the job, stayed in Kalmar.


----------



## Kalleiviken

Bengt i Örkelljunga, an overnight stay near the motorhome dealer.  A good place to stay overnight if you come from the ferry or the Öresund Bridge and are tired.  Service: water, greywater and latrine emptying, toilet during the daytime at the dealer.  Cost: SEK 50 and SEK 50 for electricity, but no one checks.  Near E4 so there is some noise.  Free coffee at the dealer and a good workshop and accessories store.


----------



## witzend

trevskoda said:


> And there is me thinking Sweden was full of  big tall blond birds


in our village there was a Swedish lady who every summer had several Swedish students come to stay they where all like that


----------



## jann

Somewhere in Sweden, I  couldn't find it again if I tried!
Completely on our own,next to a lake,picnic bench,barbecue, wonderful!


----------



## Costers

Kalleiviken said:


> A memory from Sandwood Bay.  We found a bird skull and a beautifully shaped piece of wood on the beach.  When we got home we asked a silversmith to make a plate with an inscription.  Have any of you been there?
> 
> View attachment 96915


One of my favourite places. No trip to Northwest Scotland is complete without a walk to Sandwood Bay. Love the walk in and the peace when you get there.


----------



## Kalleiviken

Costers said:


> One of my favourite places. No trip to Northwest Scotland is complete without a walk to Sandwood Bay. Love the walk in and the peace when you get there.


Here's the man, to the left, who told us about Sandwood Bay.  He had had a burglary in his camper and was waiting for some spare part in the middle of nowhere.  We stopped to have a break and started talking.  A wonderful place, my wife even saw a jumping salmon in the surf.  I often return there on Google Maps.


----------



## Kalleiviken

Persköps Ställplats a nice place in the area of Örkelljunga.  Nice walking paths and a small lake.  Full service.  You pay with a credit card in a "machine" at the service house.




__





						English | perskopsstallplats.com
					






					perskopsstallplats.com


----------

